# Comfortable and useful shop stool - do they exist?



## Alan H. (Apr 16, 2017)

I am fortunate that I now get to spend a lot of time in my shop.  I keep a laptop on one of my worktables and have a stool there to sit on.  The stool is fine for a few minutes but it sure isn't the gold standard!  It puts my legs to sleep and after a bit, my butt hurts.

I have read some glowing reviews and reports on "tractor seat" stools and thought about giving one a try.  Ordering stools is a shot in the dark at best and I have spent time on this search before. 

Here is what I have but now wanting something better.  Advice and experience would be appreciated.




Edit: here's the spot where I want a better stool.


----------



## Badspellar (Apr 16, 2017)

I use a height adjustable drafting stool something like this.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...f-77cd-59dc-a60e-a3685db05342&pf_rd_i=1069142


----------



## David S (Apr 16, 2017)

My bench is rather high.  I often do a lot of small work so needed an adjustable seat to sometimes get at eye level and others to look down.  The foot rest adjusts to prevent the legs falling asleep problem.

My vote is for the drafting seat.  Only problem occurs if you have an antifatigue matt in front of your bench.  Rolling won't work.

http://www.staples.ca/en/Staples-Drafting-Chair-Black/product_559775_2-CA_1_20001

David


----------



## Buggy Chief (Apr 16, 2017)

I use the Kobalt pneumatic with a back rest from Lowes.  Supposedly has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## savarin (Apr 16, 2017)

I use my old computer chairs with the backs removed to give an adjustable height and casters.
It means I can roll it around and sit at jobs else where in the shop.


----------



## Brnoczech (Apr 16, 2017)

I just bought a swiveling stool similar to yours, but with a small backrest and the hydraulic adjustment for up and down.  My original stool, wooden with a swivel top, had wooden legs and was a bit high.  The new one has a perfect height adjustment range to me.  Seems to be well built, with the bottom a powder coated black. Four legs.  Cost $40


----------



## royesses (Apr 16, 2017)

I have 2 craftsman  high stools with backs and hydraulic lift. They are comfortable for me and the right height for my work bench.
* Craftsman Black Adjustable Hydraulic Seat*







* Description Item # 00949860000P Model # KKU-1783 *
*Take a Load off with the Craftsman Black Adjustable Hydraulic Seat $79.00*

Give your dogs a rest and work at your bench on the *Craftsman Black Hydraulic Stool*. No workshop is without its fair share of messes. The tough vinyl padding is stain- and spill-resistant so your seat wipes clean easily and is always looking great. The adjustable, high-traction feet give you a stable base, while the foot rests provide added strength and a comfy place to rest your legs. A high-polish chrome finish helps to extend the life of your seat by resisting rust and corrosion. Don't let a busted stool keep you working in an uncomfortable position. Get the Craftsman Adjustable Hydraulic Seat and give your feet a rest while you work.


The *Craftsman Black Hydraulic Stool* has a durable, vinyl-padded, adjustable backrest and seat for comfortable support
Seat back is adjustable from 9.6"to 11.2" for extra support
Hydraulic seat moves from 28.5" to 33" for adjustable comfort...

*Attention California Residents:*
California's Proposition 65 entitles California consumers to special warnings for products that contain, or will expose consumers to chemicals known to the state of California to cause cancer and birth defects or other reproductive harm. We care about our customers' safety and hope that the information below helps with your buying decisions.



I also have a Seville stool from Sam's Club that is lower and I use it for Tig welding. It is also adjustable butI i removed the little back brace or back breaker as I like to call it,
*Seville Classics UltraHD Cushioned Pneumatic Stool  *
by Seville Classics UltraHD | Item  #: 582510  | Model #:  18294B |





Best Seller


$ 59 98

Shipping
Enter ZIP Code for shipping options
Delivery estimates, taxes, and fees are based on ZIP Code. Club Pickup orders are based on your club’s current price and item availability on the day of payment.
*About this item*

Cushioned pneumatic work stool featuring a carbon fiber texture seat
Wheels included for versatile movement
Zinc plated legs and footrest
Roy


----------



## Brnoczech (Apr 16, 2017)

Additional info:  I bought it at Costco.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Apr 17, 2017)

I used to use a non-adjustable stool but my shop is very small.  The section of my bench where I do my sit-down work is not too high.  So I replaced the stool with one of the folding metal chairs that the National Guard armory was getting rid of.  I happen to know that they cost $7.00 each, shipping included, in the early 1990s and were made in the USA.  I use a piece of folded cardboard as a cushion so I'm not worried about it getting dirty.  It folds to under three inches wide.


----------



## Chip Hacket (Apr 17, 2017)

Honda Odyssey seat with 1K lb. lazy Susan and casters.  It also reclines when you have the need to ponder. 






My office.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12bolts (Apr 17, 2017)

Savarin gifted this to me when he got a new comfortable office chair.


.
.
.
.sometimes it makes me wish I had kept my old rock..................


----------



## Charles Spencer (Apr 17, 2017)

12bolts said:


> Savarin gifted this to me when he got a new comfortable office chair.



That seems like a very good chair.  Keep you from resting on your "laurels".


----------



## cvairwerks (Apr 17, 2017)

Most of our stuff at work comes from eidos. Not cheap, but built for industrial use.


----------



## cathead (Apr 17, 2017)

I have one but don't use it to sit on.  At present, my 12 inch rotary table is parked on it.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 17, 2017)

12bolts said:


> Savarin gifted this to me when he got a new comfortable office chair.
> View attachment 231587
> 
> .
> ...


Where do you attach the electrodes?

Woha, that not a electric chair!  Nevermind.


----------



## jamby (Apr 17, 2017)

I have two different style stools,  one without a back and a bar stool swivel with back rest.  Any time I can find a place to put what's on the stools I can sit on them.

Sent from my foot using ToeTalk.

Jim


----------



## xplodee (Apr 17, 2017)

I use these in my shop, they're fantastic: https://www.uline.com/Product/Detail/H-1375/Stools/Work-Stool-Polyurethane


----------



## Richard Melloh (Apr 22, 2017)

I use a sit/stand stool I got from McMaster Carr, their #8225T62, rugged as hell and very adjustable, kinda pricey, but the coolest looking stool you will ever see. It also is a great stool for maintaining a semi stand-up position when playing an electric keyboard or other instrument where a more vertical position with some weight off the feet is desired.


----------



## RCWorks (Apr 22, 2017)

Alan H said:


> I am fortunate that I now get to spend a lot of time in my shop.  I keep a laptop on one of my worktables and have a stool there to sit on.  The stool is fine for a few minutes but it sure isn't the gold standard!  It puts my legs to sleep and after a bit, my butt hurts.
> 
> I have read some glowing reviews and reports on "tractor seat" stools and thought about giving one a try.  Ordering stools is a shot in the dark at best and I have spent time on this search before.
> 
> ...



I had something like that, then I remembered my hobby was cutting metal. 

I took about 6 inches off each leg with a tubing cutter and that made things much better. If you want more comfort then that there is always the living room recliner. Mine is now perfect for an extended stay at the milling machine.


----------



## Alan H. (Apr 22, 2017)

Richard Melloh said:


> I use a sit/stand stool I got from McMaster Carr, their #8225T62, rugged as hell and very adjustable, kinda pricey, but the coolest looking stool you will ever see. It also is a great stool for maintaining a semi stand-up position when playing an electric keyboard or other instrument where a more vertical position with some weight off the feet is desired.


Here's a photo of Richard's chair:


----------



## ch2co (Apr 22, 2017)

Quote 79934, member: 43583"]Here's a photo of Richard's chair:

I have one of those that I use for an adjustable telescope viewing chair, it's a real back and knee saver when the old eyepiece gets closer to the ground.
 I use an unpadded metal swivel stool with adjusts from almost a standing lever down to a knee high level. Although its unpaged my boney little old 
butt has no trouble with it at all. Most of my shop benches  and machinery are at standing height so I don't really need to sit very much.


----------



## MetalMuncher (Apr 23, 2017)

I use an inexpensive upholstered office chair, a.k.a. "task chair", with the pneumatic lift and back support. It's been in my garage for over 20 years, and still going strong. I can't imagine sitting on a hard stool to work out there. A comfortable chair lets you focus on the detail work, not on your discomfort.


----------



## NortonDommi (Apr 23, 2017)

I use an old swivel bar stool for the lathe and the mill as both stands are on Lev - La feet and the hieght is perfect for me. Anything sitting on or near the floor I have an old formed plywood school chair with the legs cut down and castors fitted. very comftable.


----------



## BearsDown (Apr 23, 2017)

Badspellar said:


> I use a height adjustable drafting stool something like this.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...f-77cd-59dc-a60e-a3685db05342&pf_rd_i=1069142



I have that exact same stool and I love it!


----------



## scwhite (Apr 26, 2017)

Alan H said:


> I am fortunate that I now get to spend a lot of time in my shop.  I keep a laptop on one of my worktables and have a stool there to sit on.  The stool is fine for a few minutes but it sure isn't the gold standard!  It puts my legs to sleep and after a bit, my butt hurts.
> 
> I have read some glowing reviews and reports on "tractor seat" stools and thought about giving one a try.  Ordering stools is a shot in the dark at best and I have spent time on this search before.
> 
> ...


The best stool I have ever seen come out of a 
Train locomotive the drivers set it was for sale but more money than I was willing to pay for it .
    It think it had a back on it .
        And I think they wanted $200. For it .
   I wish I had bought it now.


----------



## LarryJ (Aug 1, 2017)

Alan H said:


> I am fortunate that I now get to spend a lot of time in my shop.  I keep a laptop on one of my worktables and have a stool there to sit on.  The stool is fine for a few minutes but it sure isn't the gold standard!  It puts my legs to sleep and after a bit, my butt hurts.
> 
> I have read some glowing reviews and reports on "tractor seat" stools and thought about giving one a try.  Ordering stools is a shot in the dark at best and I have spent time on this search before.
> 
> ...



I found a nice drafting chair on wheels for $10 at a garbadj sale.  Very comfy, and the foot rail gets used.  Were I to buy new, I'd go for the extra padding of the deluxe model.
https://www.staples.com/Office-Star-Deluxe-Ergonomic-Drafting-Chair-Navy/product_803358


----------



## Richard Melloh (Aug 1, 2017)

Alan H said:


> Here's a photo of Richard's chair:
> View attachment 231983



That's the one! Thanks for posting the pic, Alan.


----------



## JPigg55 (Aug 1, 2017)

Here's one, but unless your shop is completely automated with remote control, it probably won't do you any good.
BYW, only costs $11,000 plus accessories.
http://www.dudeiwantthat.com/gear/office/emperor-1510-workstation.asp


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 1, 2017)

royesses said:


> I have 2 craftsman  high stools with backs and hydraulic lift. They are comfortable for me and the right height for my work bench.
> * Craftsman Black Adjustable Hydraulic Seat*
> 
> 
> ...



I have one of these in the shop.  It's okay, I think the flat stool is a better choice for the shop.  The real problem I have with mine is one of the adjustable pads is broken out.  It has a flat tire.  I need to make a steel one to take the place of the plastic one that broke out.  Might as well make a full set and replace all of them while I'm at it.


----------



## scwhite (Aug 1, 2017)

JPigg55 said:


> Here's one, but unless your shop is completely automated with remote control, it probably won't do you any good.
> BYW, only costs $11,000 plus accessories.
> http://www.dudeiwantthat.com/gear/office/emperor-1510-workstation.asp


I like that chair it has it all


----------



## rtp_burnsville (Aug 3, 2017)

I have a chair similar to this one:

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/202458/Brenton-Studio-Cosimo-Fabric-Mid-Back/

Robert


----------



## Jonathans (Aug 3, 2017)

My wife picked up one of these for me from Costco. Under 50 bucks and quite comfortable.
Also, the vinyl won't grab chips.


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 3, 2017)

Jonathans said:


> View attachment 239080
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet when you start peeling some of those blue 6's and "9's you'll find out how tough that vinyl is.


----------



## maker of things (Aug 4, 2017)

we have a couple of these for the tig benches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.pts-tools.com/cgi/CGP2SR...PAHDID=000000175537533&PARDID=434786617958353

Also trying one of these for a computer workstation in the production area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.pts-tools.com/cgi/CGP2SR...PAHDID=000000175537533&PARDID=434786617958353

My work chair is on unfinished concrete, I have had bad luck with the wheels on office chairs disintegrating.


----------



## KBeitz (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm still using my grampaps stool that he bought in 1935.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 2, 2018)

You guys actually sit down in the shop?  Where is the foreman?  I have a chair and a stool in the shop, but NEVER use them.  But, then, I worked on my feet all day except lunch throughout my working life, and have the ugly varicose veins to prove it...  These days, I go into the house and sit down -- but I don't get much shop work done there!


----------



## Marcduper (Oct 4, 2018)

Excellent post and questions!!  Save you back.


----------

